# Is it bad to deadlift twice a week?



## Diesel618 (May 29, 2012)

Can someone two times deadlift in one week carnales?


----------



## the_predator (May 30, 2012)

I suppose you could do a light day and a heavy day. Would I deadlift twice a week...probably not.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

Hell no I would not. Squat two three times a week but deads only once. I guess it ultimatley depends on your goals though if your going light and low intensity I would say go for it.


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

Yea y not keep sets low like 3 range and rest 48 hours in between.I do a full body split and work all muscles 3x wek.I just listen to my body everyone different.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 30, 2012)

^^Yeah, i've done deads 3x a week in a fullbody routine. I did vary the form and intensity for each workout.


----------



## jimm (May 30, 2012)

is that you in your avi pic thinge? if so i aint in no place to be giving out advise... 

but its very taxing on the CNS with big lifts like this twice a week youl soon burn out im guessing...


----------



## jimm (May 30, 2012)

suppose how u lift tho if you go to ur max intensity there no was you could do it twice a week same with squats.. squatting 3 times a week cmon man what u doing sets on 30 or summit lol


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

No that is not me, that is future Mr. O Antoine Vaillant. I am still a notbig.

I will stick to once a week then, as light deadlifts don't sound very fun at all.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Can someone two times deadlift in one week carnales?



*NO*

Overall, it is a bad idea.  

*Overtraining The Lower Back*

The problem is the lower back is quickly and easily overtrained.  

*Back Involvement Movements*

What most individuals don't realize is how much the lower back is involved/worked in other movements.  Movement like squats, standing pressing movements, curls, etc involve the lower back.  

Squat especially place a high demand on the lower back.  

*Twice A Week Deadlifts*

Exactly, what would be your reasoning for performing deadlifts twice a week? 

As some of the other post have noted, if you going to deadlift twice a week, make one a light deadlift session.  

*Anaboic Stimulus*

The purpose of resistant training is to provide an anabolic stimulus.  

Too much training negates that anaboic stimulus.  Instead you end up placing your muscles in a catabolic enviroment, muscle loss. 

*"Wound Healing" *

Muscle growth occurs with rest.  

The greater the trama induced with training, the longer it takes for the muscles to recover. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## jimm (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> No that is not me, that is future Mr. O Antoine Vaillant. I am still a notbig.
> 
> I will stick to once a week then, as light deadlifts don't sound very fun at all.




ahhh nice one im subbed to his youtube channel fucking beast deffo one to watch out for in the future!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 31, 2012)

jimm said:


> is that you in your avi pic thinge? if so i aint in no place to be giving out advise...
> 
> but its very taxing on the CNS with big lifts like this twice a week youl soon burn out im guessing...



WHO?
I actually switch it up I do deads one week and rack pull the next. But Sometimes I do squat 3 times a week light medium heavy. I actually got my squat up 80 pounds in three months. I was kinda of improvising my own work out with some of Bill start 5x5. I go ass to grass not parallel or anything. I will post a video next time I squat. One of my biggest pet peeves are guy that claim they have a big squat when all they do is un rack the dam bar and re rack it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 1, 2012)

Here are my honest thoughts, based on the assumption that you're young.

Just by what this says



Diesel618 said:


> I am still a notbig.
> I will stick to once a week then, as light deadlifts don't sound very fun at all.



You really should be doing more deadlifts. 

So you're a  "notbig". How many different types of deadlifts have you even done? When you start a new type of deadlift, how much weight do you start off with? Is it heavy, medium, or light? It should be light. It's unfortunate that light deadlifts don't sound very fun since it's exactly what I think you need. I'm sure you've heard there are many different types of deadlifts besides the standard (Romanian, Trap Bar, Strait-Leg, Stiff-Leg,  Suitcase, Sumo,  Unilateral, Zercher, ect...).  They don't have to be a heavy lift. I like strait-legged deadlifts as a finishing or light weight exercise, and sumo for medium weight, but that's me. You need to experiment and find what works for you. The experience will only help you.

You would have to alter your current routine to accommodate the addition. You're currently training arms twice a week, and that's the last thing you need. Have you even done a routine that included cleans? Anyways, I get easily distracted.  Let me know if you wanna switch your routine.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 1, 2012)

Sure you can! Provided you set up your weekly routine to ensure you don't overtrain as deadlift is a taxing compound lift.


----------



## jimm (Jun 1, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *NO*
> 
> Overall, it is a bad idea.
> 
> ...




i love you big ken dawg


----------



## wowwow (Jun 1, 2012)

How about dead lifts on leg day and good mornings on back day?


----------



## S_walker (Jun 1, 2012)

i sometimes do RDL's on back day (lighter than normal) and stiff leg DL on leg days. fuck do i know though! lol


----------



## jimm (Jun 2, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> ^^Yeah, i've done deads 3x a week in a fullbody routine. I did vary the form and intensity for each workout.



deadlifts 3 times a week and you have the cheek to say i have a shitty training regiment and " hope you hurt yourself" oh the fucking irony u pussy!


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## scharfy (Jun 2, 2012)

People that really 'deadlift' barely can muster the energy to deadlift once a month.  

If you think twice a week is possible, you're not putting out. Period.

Even on Gear, once a week wears you down.  A good deadlift session fries your nervous system, and shocks you to the point its 5-7 days to recover.


2 times a week?  Fucking retarded.    

Bump the intensity dog


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 2, 2012)

im no expert, but the strength programs ive been researching do deadlift at most 1x a week, for novices,at most 3x every 2 weeks

you can rotate power cleans instead of deads


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 3, 2012)

jimm said:


> deadlifts 3 times a week and you have the cheek to say i have a shitty training regiment and " hope you hurt yourself" oh the fucking irony u pussy!



You're a fucking retard. Don't you have 36 sets of arms to do


----------



## fighter1980 (Jun 4, 2012)

IMO you sure could do deadlifts 2x a week but I'd recommend a light day and heavy day as others suggested.  I personally hate doing deadlifts so I wouldn't do them more than 1x a week.  If I tried to do anything 3x a week it'd be squats or core/abs (which I do 2x a week).


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 4, 2012)

sounds just like starting strength

squat 3x a week



dirtbiker666 said:


> WHO?
> I actually switch it up I do deads one week and rack pull the next. But Sometimes I do squat 3 times a week light medium heavy. I actually got my squat up 80 pounds in three months. I was kinda of improvising my own work out with some of Bill start 5x5. I go ass to grass not parallel or anything. I will post a video next time I squat. One of my biggest pet peeves are guy that claim they have a big squat when all they do is un rack the dam bar and re rack it.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 4, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> You're a fucking retard. Don't you have 36 sets of arms to do



LOL arms.......Arms are my best body part honestly and I barley trains them...*.NOT *genetically speaking either. Once you distinguish the difference between a compound and isolation exercise then you can really start to grow.


----------

